
The Other Lambda The Ultimate - Using the Y Combinator on Functions - janecoder
http://twitter.com/thelittlelisper/status/24428493338
======
penvssword
Steve Yegge wrote about learning LISP via this book. He said on a blog entry
that he did every example in Scheme and Common LISP.

------
averagejoe
This is about one step away from implementing the eval function itself. Paul
Graham did that in his "Roots of LISP" article.

------
janecoder
I like how they pull it out step by step. The Y-Combinator just sort of falls
out of the process.

------
keywallet
When you get the Y-Combinator function - it's quite a profound experience.

------
phoneman
That was a really good book. This is good for learning LISP.

